# dishwasher cleaning problem



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually there are some people on the DIYchatroom that are pretty good with appliances. I had a problem with my dryer once, so I posted there and got some good tips, one guy that posts there is a handyman who seems to know his stuff with appliances. 

I replaced my dishwasher last year, it wasn't cleaning at all, plus it would leak every time I turned it on. I got sick of it and just bought a new one. Do dishwashers even have filters? I'd feel kind of dumb paying $500 for a new dishwasher if all I had to do was change the filter. But oh well, I like my new one.

o.k, why did someone bring back a two year old thread?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

o.k, why did someone bring back a two year old thread?QUOTE



Every one was worried that The DUKE will have 2 years worth of dishes stacked up on the counter.:laughing:


----------

